# It is official live demo/clinic on pipe bursting, lining, pipe piercing and more...



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

All right PZ members it is official!

The 1st thing I like to do is say thanks to “ToUtahNow” for letting me use his house as a test dummy for a real on the job LIVE demo/clinic on the following. Also for his dedication to our trade.

List of events!
#1 Pipe piercing/Mole demonstration for sewer, gas, water and electrical solutions.

#2 Pipe bursting 40ft of 4” sewer with the trictools system 5.5 HP pump, Hi-flow 13Hp Pump 5k PSI, 13Hp Pump 3K psi.

#3 Live demo of a 6” sewer lining

#4 Use of picote system for opening closed liners 

#5 Use of picote system for cleaning scale on cast iron.

You do not want to miss this. :thumbsup:

Get all your questions answered in one place. This thread is not for asking questions but for you to RSVP. Please fill out the list with your name if you are sure that you will be attending. 

I also plan on making some phone calls to some of my contacts to see if they like to come by and demo more equipment. I will add it to this thread once they confirm. As you already know this is strictly for licensed plumbers only. Pm me your lic. # if you will be adding your name to the list. I will make sure is valid:yes:. You are welcome to bring employees. 

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*


*Check last page for latest updates.*


Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in. Pm'ing you my license number and thank you for doing this.

Hey are you still doing the BBQ? just saying....fat kids gotta eat.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cali?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you going to video it?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes California will be in the San Fernando Valley area anyone out of state is welcome to come by!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Adam (drtyhands) does not use the forum much but I confirmed he will be there. He is coming from Thousand Oaks.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

You gotta be licensed?...I'm out!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> You gotta be licensed?...I'm out!


We know of those cutting corners. This is not for that kind and you all know who I'm talking about. There are things that your can only do if you are licensed. Plumbing is one of those things. I work very hard to do it the right way and so did everyone else and it is an honor to do it right. I don't agree with unlicensed work and won't tolerate those in my class. These people take our work and degrade the industry.

Shoot'N'Plumber I know you are not one of those so pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

haha......CJ saw right through your shenigans!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Well that rules me out because Nebraska doesn't have licensing. Not that I can warrant the trip to Cali. I like the video idea though. If I was closer I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> We know of those cutting corners. This is not for that kind and you all know who I'm talking about. There are things that your can only do if you are licensed. Plumbing is one of those things. I work very hard to do it the right way and so did everyone else and it is an honor to do it right. I don't agree with unlicensed work and won't tolerate those in my class. These people take our work and degrade the industry.
> 
> Shoot'N'Plumber I know you are not one of those so pm me:thumbsup:


Dang!...I'm loosing my joking touch:laughing:..I'll PM ya CJ, but as. Of right now that weekend is a family getaway, but its the first of the season so I think I can skip it.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I would like to edit my 1st post but I can't so here it is.

1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber

Vendors:
Pipeliningsupply
Ditch Witch California


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Dang!...I'm loosing my joking touch:laughing:..I'll PM ya CJ, but as. Of right now that weekend is a family getaway, but its the first of the season so I think I can skip it.



Come on man there isn't a meeting as important as a meeting with the boys you know that:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not confirmed yet buy I will have at least 3-additional contractors coming. Because parking may be hard to come by, unless your trucks are being used for the work, please park one house further down the street in front of the vacant lots.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> It's not confirmed yet buy I will have at least 3-additional contractors coming. Because parking may be hard to come by, unless your trucks are being used for the work, please park one house further down the street in front of the vacant lots.
> 
> Mark


Well yes looks like there will be a bunch of trucks there. Not a bad idea to let the neighbors know before we piss them off.:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Well that rules me out because Nebraska doesn't have licensing. Not that I can warrant the trip to Cali. I like the video idea though. If I was closer I'd be there in a heartbeat.


It's 70 degrees here.....this is a total tax write off!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Updated list. Admins please grant me permission to edit my 1st post so I'm not making this thread longer than it needs to be. On a side note Gargalaxy is making a long trip from Florida. So if you are in Cali and don't come I'm sorry but you are a wimp. Other plumbers none PZ members will be there as well.

ToUtahNow I don't think you signed up for this, but it looks like you will have a mini expo at your house lol.

1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy

Vendors:
Pipeliningsupply
Ditch Witch California


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> .....Because parking may be hard to come by, unless your trucks are being used for the work, please park one house further down the street in front of the vacant lots.
> 
> Mark


Are you sure about the parking? You better close the whole block :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

a Hawaiian BBQ place is right around the corner from Mark's.....they cater. You buy I fly.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, right in his back yard and the self proclaimed god of everything plumber ain't on the list? :laughing: surprised he doesn't show up just to tell you what you're doing wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

As another warning, don't show up late all full of coffee hoping to use the bathroom. Once the pipe pull is started there will not be a bathroom until after the sewer is put back in service. I will have an ice chest with sodas and water on hand.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> As another warning, don't show up late all full of coffee hoping to use the bathroom. Once the pipe pull is started there will not be a bathroom until after the sewer is put back in service. I will have an ice chest with sodas and water on hand.
> 
> Mark


No lined outhouse available??


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> No lined outhouse available??



No but if you kept a piss can in your truck it may help.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

cjtheplumber said:


> All right PZ members it is official!
> 
> The 1st thing I like to do is say thanks to “ToUtahNow” for letting me use his house as a test dummy for a real on the job LIVE demo/clinic on the following. Also for his dedication to our trade.
> 
> ...


Vendors:
Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California
Pipeliningsupply
Trictools

Gentleman the inventor and maker of the pipe bursting system trictools will be there for us. Not sure if you guys are aware but trictools is the company that made pipe bursting a part of our industry and they are coming to town for us :thumbsup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

If I have not send the location to those on the list pm me.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish I could check this out, but work is crazy right now, I'd be a fool to leave.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I wish I could check this out, but work is crazy right now, I'd be a fool to leave.


Really! There is lots of more you can loose by not coming by. This is an entire new branch of our industry where you could make lots of profits. But is your business call not mine to make:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

cjtheplumber said:


> Really! There is lots of more you can loose by not coming by. This is an entire new branch of our industry where you could make lots of profits. But is your business call not mine to make:thumbsup:


I'm not in business for myself. I'm a pawn in the game.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm not in business for myself. I'm a pawn in the game.


 In that case disregard. But is a well invested time any way you look at it. I would bring your boss if I were you:whistling2: He will thank you!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

cjtheplumber said:


> In that case disregard. But is a well invested time any way you look at it. I would bring your boss if I were you:whistling2: He will thank you!


My boss runs a fortune 400 combination shop that does plumbing, pipefitting, hvac, BIM coordination, and stationary engineering. He'd probably fire me if I brought it up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

3 more want to come, check your PM CJ.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> 3 more want to come, check your PM CJ.


When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member

Vendors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event)

Pipeliningsupply

Trictools

Ridgid is a maybe for now.
I will post more discounts as they become available to us.

I'm working on getting a BBQ sponsored for us. I'll post more updates as they become available.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dang! I think we're all big deals deals now with how much chatter we generate on this forum!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

VERY cool event CJ and Utah! I really wish I could make the trip. 

It will be a great learning opportunity for all that can go. Not to mention a ton of fun. Picking up pointers and insight from somebody that actually does the work will be priceless.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds great. CJ, is the purpose of this for education, sales, community or all of the above?

I have a J man license but not a plumbing contractors, will that suffice?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

plumbing contractor license is on the agenda for 2015.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> Sounds great. CJ, is the purpose of this for education, sales, community or all of the above?
> 
> I have a J man license but not a plumbing contractors, will that suffice?


That works. Those committed to the trade are welcome!

Purpose:
Education I feel some of us are not really sure how to apply the Trenchless technology and methods. There is more than one!
Some want to buy the equipment but again are not really sure what to make of it. For that reason I took the time to make phone calls and try to get those a discount. I don't get pay for this but is stuff I use and willing to put my name on it because it works.
Of course community is another reason. I feel very confident on my knowledge of Trenchless and can helps many members. 

I will do my best to teach and educate on the best methods and when/where to apply them. What best way to do this than on an actual replacement of a sewer line done by me who uses these tools all day.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are on the list please let me know if you will have guest with you. This is so I know what I need for drinks and food. Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cjtheplumber said:


> If you are on the list please let me know if you will have guest with you. This is so I know what I need for drinks and food. Thanks


And more lined outhouses in order...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Now I am starting to worry about special event permits. I figure if anyone comes by from the city, everyone needs to pretend we are there for gear junkies birthday party. It means we will all have to wear party hats but what the heck.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Now I am starting to worry about special event permits. I figure if anyone comes by from the city, everyone needs to pretend we are there for gear junkies birthday party. It means we will all have to wear party hats but what the heck.
> 
> Mark


Don't forget the party balloons! Wait minute, are they allowed in Califorocatin??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Don't forget the party balloons! Wait minute, are they allowed in Califorocatin??


Nope, latex causes male pattern baldness.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess Harrison Ford won't be attending to get a free folding ruler..


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Guess Harrison Ford won't be attending to get a free folding ruler..


Sorry, plumbers only. Harrison Ford was a carpenter.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

*More good news!*

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member
12. Rookie Plumber
13. Plumber Rick
14. none pz member
15. Sierra2000

Vendors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event, sponsor of beverages)

Pipeliningsupply

Trictools (Will sponsor the meals, plus a special offer on this day that they won't tell me about):thumbsup:

A rep. from picote and Ridgid is a maybe for now.
I will post more updates as they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^^^holy $hit, that's gonna be a good sized group


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a carnival atmosphere. Maybe some entertainment is in order.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member
12. Rookie Plumber
13. Plumber Rick
14. none pz member
15. Sierra2000

Vendors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event, sponsor of beverages)

Pipeliningsupply

Trictools (Will sponsor the meals, plus a special offer on this day that they won't tell me about):thumbsup:

Ridgid confirmed they will be there as well.:thumbsup:

A rep. is a maybe for now.
I will post more updates as they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member
12. Rookie Plumber
13. Plumber Rick
14. none pz member
15. Sierra2000
16. none pz member
17. none pz member
18. none pz member
19. none pz member
20. none pz member
21. none pz member

Vendors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event, sponsor of beverages)

Pipeliningsupply

Trictools (Will sponsor the meals, plus a special offer on this day that they won't tell me about):thumbsup:

Ridgid confirmed they will be there as well.:thumbsup:

Picote will be there and I'm told they are bringing some give aways:thumbup:

I will post more updates as they become available. :thumbsup:

Not sure what we will be having for lunch but should be good I'll post it up as soon as I know.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Old Style truck showing up???


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> *When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*
> 
> *New List*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Dibs on the popcorn concession. Ben you can have the fried twinkies concession.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm crossing fingers that there will be hawaiian bbq there!!! Believe it or not....still have never eaten a twinkie.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm starting to worry about the size of the group. I may have to bring my sons in for security.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm starting to worry about the size of the group. I may have to bring my sons in for security.
> 
> Mark


As long u have a cold 6 kegger pak.. u'll be alright..


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> As long u have a cold 6 kegger pak.. u'll be alright..


I 2nd this :whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> As long u have a cold 6 kegger pak.. u'll be alright..


My sons are a Highway Patrol Officer, an ex Cop now flying helicopters in Africa and a Army Colonel, Apache attack helicopter pilot. Not a plumber in the group, although they were pretty good plumbers at one time.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I vote we just move the Flow Expo to Marks house that weekend! Get some jetter reps out there and it's on!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Great, my little single wide is already going to be too crowed. 

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Great, my little single wide is already going to be too crowed.
> 
> Mark


Well now you've got that excuse to upgrade to a double wide :laughing:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member
12. Rookie Plumber
13. Plumber Rick
14. none pz member
15. Sierra2000
16. none pz member
17. none pz member
18. none pz member
19. none pz member
20. none pz member
21. none pz member
22. none pz member
23. none pz member

Vendors/Sponsors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event, sponsor of beverages)

Pipeliningsupply (Will sponsor lining materials, plus some cool stuff that they will raffle for us)

Trictools (Will sponsor the meals, plus a special offer on this day that they won't tell me about):thumbsup:

Ridgid confirmed they will be there as well.:thumbsup:

Picote will be there and I'm told they are bringing some give aways:thumbup:

I will post more updates as they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Feel free to bring your own lawn chair. We will try to set up a few E-Z UPs but we won't have a lot of places to sit down outside. We will also have the house open for those who want to visit inside, just wipe your feet.

I was thinking about having a pair of Yuleys on hand for anyone looking for boot protectors. Feel free to bring your favorites to share or any other product you want to share.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I can bring an ez-up, folding table and 3 chairs.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Send me some of the freebie swag bags....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I can bring a ez up also and a few chairs


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I can bring my camping trailer!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Bring the ez ups just in case. I have one that I will bring but I'm sure we will need more.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I can bring my camping trailer!


Thank you for the offer but I am on a pretty good hill so I am not sure that would work.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Thank you for the offer but I am on a pretty good hill so I am not sure that would work.
> 
> Mark


Should've inserted a :laughing: into my last comment! I was only kidding


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

cjtheplumber said:


> *When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*
> 
> *New List*
> 
> ...


more on the list


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

As this group grows there is no question in my mind that parking is going to be difficult. I will have all of my vehicles parked up the street and around the corner. I think the priority in parking needs to be the truck or trucks which are actually doing the work, then the vendors and then the plumbers. If we completely run out of street parking, there are three Park and Ride parking lots at the off ramp above my house and a Metro Link parking lot down the street. We will shuttle you back and forth it it comes to that.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> As this group grows there is no question in my mind that parking is going to be difficult. I will nave all of my vehicles parked up the street and around the corner. I think the priority in parking needs to be the truck or trucks which are actually doing the work, then the vendors and then the plumbers. If we completely run out of street parking, there are three Park and Ride parking lots at the off ramp above my house and a Metro Link parking lot down the street. We will shuttle you back and forth it it comes to that.
> 
> Mark


Hm! So, the wife and son will be camping in the sierras with my wife's parents...I've taken the day off...I'll be a bachelor for the weekend....OK! I think I'm just gonna rent a Cardiff van with a chauffeur to drive me up there and back while I get my drink on, and not worry about a thing! It's gonna be the party bus and I won't have to worry about parking it!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hm! So, the wife and son will be camping in the sierras with my wife's parents...I've taken the day off...I'll be a bachelor for the weekend....OK! I think I'm just gonna rent a Cardiff van with a chauffeur to drive me up there and back while I get my drink on, and not worry about a thing! It's gonna be the party bus and I won't have to worry about parking it!



Swoop me up!!! Lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone wanna bring dreel to show me what's up


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Anyone wanna bring dreel to show me what's up


Ask Ben, I'm sure he would.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I can, just not sure how much time we'll have. Rick also does the dreel and is in your neighborhood.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I can, just not sure how much time we'll have. Rick also does the dreel and is in your neighborhood.


Mike (hillside), is from San Diego. So don't think anybody here who runs the dreel is in his area!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh I thought he was in LA. Well in any case, I'm sure Rick will love to show the dreel setup to everyone. I'm gonna hang out with Mark in the shade......next to the buffet table.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

He's in Torrance I think.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> He's in Torrance I think.
> 
> Mark


Shows how much I get out! I learn something new everyday


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Add "Plumbing dude" to the list.

Mark


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya! Torrance


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Add "Robert" to the list.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

*More on the list.*

*When: March 29/2015 Time 11 AM*

*New List*

Location details will be a private pm to those on the list I’ll start.
1. cjtheplumber
2. gear junkie
3. ToUtahNow
4. drtyhands
5. Shoot'N'Plumber
6. Gargalaxy
7.Hillside
8. none pz member
9. none pz member
10. none pz member
11. none pz member
12. Rookie Plumber
13. Plumber Rick
14. none pz member
15. Sierra2000
16. none pz member
17. none pz member
18. none pz member
19. none pz member
20. none pz member
21. none pz member
22. none pz member
23. none pz member
25. wharfrat 
26. none pz member
27. plumbing dude
28. Robert
29. none pz member
30. none pz member

Vendors/Sponsors:

Hammerhead/ Ditch Witch California (Offering 5% off any mole purchase, 13% off any trenchless equipment at this event, sponsor of beverages):thumbsup:

Pipeliningsupply (Will sponsor lining materials, plus some cool stuff that they will raffle for us):thumbsup:

Trictools (Will sponsor the meals, plus a special offer on this day that they won't tell me about):thumbsup:

Ridgid confirmed they will be there as well.

Picote will be there and I'm told they are bringing some give aways

Apex plumbing supply in North Hollywood is donating pipe for us to use. Great local store I recommend them:thumbsup:

I will post more updates as they become available.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, we are beyond capacity and then some. Lets cut off the list to anyone else.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> Okay, we are beyond capacity and then some. Lets cut off the list to anyone else.
> 
> Mark


Some people don't show up last minute. Maybe there will be a few of those, but invitation is closed now. If anyone on the list will not show up please let me know so we have an accurate number. Should be a good day can't wait now:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Permits are pulled, digalert should be here today and we are good to go.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Well we are 5 days away and I'm ready to go. Everything is set up. If anyone decides not to go please let me know. I have a full day planned and should:thumbup: be a great day!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

PERMITS!!!! Mark you might be the only plumber to ever pull a permit for his own house. 
I could see it now. we arnt doing nothing except digging holes is it against the law to dig holes? what about that pipe in the ground is it against the law to put a pipe in the ground? Or better still, it was an emergency I planned on pulling the permit first thing monday! oh these guys? I said the first guy to show up gets the job, now nobody will leave.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Can we do my house next????


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

saysflushable said:


> PERMITS!!!! Mark you might be the only plumber to ever pull a permit for his own house.
> I could see it now. we arnt doing nothing except digging holes is it against the law to dig holes? what about that pipe in the ground is it against the law to put a pipe in the ground? Or better still, it was an emergency I planned on pulling the permit first thing monday! oh these guys? I said the first guy to show up gets the job, now nobody will leave.


Umm I'm curious as to what laws apply here. The $500 law doesn't however we are performing plumbing work that requires a permit. Never did a plumber's house before I'm sure Mark knows the answer. What's the deal with this Mark? 

One thing I know for sure is that we are in compliance as far the plumbing goes. Does a plumber need a permit to plumb his house? I'm sure the city wants their money...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> Umm I'm curious as to what laws apply here. The $500 law doesn't however we are performing plumbing work that requires a permit. Never did a plumber's house before I'm sure Mark knows the answer. What's the deal with this Mark?
> 
> One thing I know for sure is that we are in compliance as far the plumbing goes. Does a plumber need a permit to plumb his house? I'm sure the city wants their money...


The law is a permit is required. I may have gone without it except that, there will be 40 or more people in my front yard, our City does not allow construction work on the weekend and a Code Enforcement guy lives above me. A nice letter of explanation and some homemade cookie trays are going to all of the neighbors on Saturday.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> The law is a permit is required. I may have gone without it except that, there will be 40 or more people in my front yard, our City does not allow construction work on the weekend and a Code Enforcement guy lives above me. A nice letter of explanation and some homemade cookie trays are going to all of the neighbors on Saturday.
> 
> Mark


So, since well be in their good graces and yur son being law encorcement.....can I bring some cool non plumbing related toys and some targets we can all shoot at:whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

:thumbup:


Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So, since well be in their good graces and yur son being law encorcement.....can I bring some cool non plumbing related toys and some targets we can all shoot at:whistling2:


If we were at our property in Utah, I'd be all in. There we could put targets out to 600 yards without a problem. The Highway Patrol son will not be here. The ex cop now commercial helicopter pilot will be. What would be fun would be if my Army Colonel son could borrow one of his Apaches and meet us in Utah.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> If we were at our property in Utah, I'd be all in. There we could put targets out to 600 yards without a problem. The Highway Patrol son will not be here. The ex cop now commercial helicopter pilot will be. What would be fun would be if my Army Colonel son could borrow one of his Apaches and meet us in Utah.
> 
> Mark


Heck yeah!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

.. Plumber gets 38 months for role in extortion plots...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> Umm I'm curious as to what laws apply here. The $500 law doesn't however we are performing plumbing work that requires a permit. Never did a plumber's house before I'm sure Mark knows the answer. What's the deal with this Mark?
> 
> One thing I know for sure is that we are in compliance as far the plumbing goes. Does a plumber need a permit to plumb his house? I'm sure the city wants their money...



better still everybody could look at each other and say i thought he was pulling the permit.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

91 degrees Sunday!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Perfect pipe pulling weather. Thank goodness we have A/C.

Mark


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Any safety goggles and earplugs that you can bring will help. I will have a bunch on site but not sure if I have enough the equipment can get a lil loud not too much but just to play it safe!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey if anyone has some old scaled up cast iron...3-6" please bring it for me. Looking for about 10'.

BTW.....selling a K1500.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Lemme see if I still have some in the shops dumpster tomorrow that long, might be all broken up though


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

whoa whoa....hold on the cast. I think I have enough now. CJ and Rick are bringing some for me.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Another mans trash..... Lol I read it quick I'm sure I don't have 10 footers


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When you guys come out tomorrow, please spend time with all of the vendors. They are coming out for you guys, please show them your appreciation.

Thanks - Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing like getting my dates mixed up and driving 101 miles to discover its the wrong damm day!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Carry on a used 10 ft of cast iron on plane will take a lot of expalntation..


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Nothing like getting my dates mixed up and driving 101 miles to discover its the wrong damm day!


You can come by and help with the prep work:thumbup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> You can come by and help with the prep work:thumbup:


Believe me, I was probably about 15 mins from marks house but once I realized it was the wrong day I had to go into crisis mode as I had a full schedule tomorrow that now needs to be done today otherwise I wouldn't even make it tomorrow. 

I had a water heater change out scheduled for tomorrow in a large golfcourse community that I've been trying to market too and Monday and tues is full. Fortunately I stock water heaters and I'm switching it out right now and I'm just waiting in a call back to see if I can hit a high end faucet install later today. But if today were clear as well I'd've definitely showed up and helped out.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I didn't realize it was on Sunday until last night.

Now I get to go to a 3 year olds birthday party today! yippeee!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh chit


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> I didn't realize it was on Sunday until last night.
> 
> Now I get to go to a 3 year olds birthday party today! yippeee!!


At least you didn't drive out there before realizing the mistake.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Carry on a used 10 ft of cast iron on plane will take a lot of expalntation..


Wait.....are you coming?!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Carry on a used 10 ft of cast iron on plane will take a lot of expalntation..


Need a ride from l.a.x??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Need a ride from l.a.x??


I was just joking, guys... but have fun with this!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Come on......... I've done all the hard work


----------

